# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX780-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX780-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]*

					Den Haswell-Refresh von Intel haben wir genutzt, um mit dem Core i7-4790K einen neuen PCGH-PC zu konfigurieren. Zusammen mit der Geforce GTX 780 erhalten nicht nur Spieler eine zukunftssichere Maschine.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX780-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]*


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juli 2014)

Warum gibt es von euch eigentlich keine PCs mit amd Grafikkarten?

Und das NT ist auch nicht optimal gewählt.


----------



## Tamagothi (20. Juli 2014)

Wer aber solche abzocke PC's kauft dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Der gleiche Rechner "selber zusammengestellt" kostet ca. 1200€. Hier zahlt man 400€ aufpreis wahrscheinlich fürs zusammenbauen ^^


----------



## Gast20150401 (20. Juli 2014)

nicht schlecht,wenn auch nicht günstig...allerdings fehlt da ne AMD karte.


----------



## XD-User (20. Juli 2014)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, die Hardware ist so gesehen sehr einseitig, eigentlich immer die eine Kombination von nVidia und Intel.
Anstatt einfach mal alle möglichen Kombinationen anzubieten, bricht einem ja nichts ab einfach Intel + AMD oder AMD + nVidia.

Wenn keine richtigen CPU´s von AMD verbaut werden sollen (was ja auch zum teil begründet ist), kann man trotzdem kleinere und günstigere Rechner mit APU´s verbauen.
Die werden in in allen Test ja immer relativ leistungsstark dargestellt, für das was sie verbauchen und reichen für Office, Multimedia, HTPC und Gelegenheitszocker ja auch aus.
Besonders da hier auch das wissen vorhanden ist, dass man schön hochgetakteten Dual Ranked Ram verwenden sollte.
Los PCGH und Computerbase, schafft doch hier eine 50/50% Lage bzw 33/33/33%, ich finde dass wäre wünschenswert, so kann man nen größeren Käuferkreis erreichen und die Preise in beide Richtungen bringen


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

Das ist bei Allem Respekt viel zu überteuert, für 1600 Euro kann man vermutlich 2 GTX780 reinbauen.

Oder besser 2 R9 290, wäre P/L technisch sogar besser.

Frage mich sowieso ob diese Dinger soviele Käufer haben.


----------



## mumaker (23. Juli 2014)

wat ein peinlicher preis! für das geld bekomme ich 2 780er rein und spaare einfach an den süßen 256gb der ssd. eine hdd reicht mir


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2014)

Mir ist schon klar, dass solche Komplett-PCs ein schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis haben, aber derart schlecht? 
Wenn 100 bis 200 mehr zu zahlen wären, mein Gott, da könnte man drüber hinwegsehen, aber 400? 

Dann noch mit einer für den Preis eben mageren/unpassenden Ausstattung. 
Unbekanntes 580W Netzteil, nur 256 GB SSD, viel zu teures Mainboard.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

Das Netzteil ist nicht unbekannt.
PCGH baut wie immer das Straight Power E9 in der 600 Watt Version rein.
Also wie immer überdimensioniert und technischer Müll da Gruppenreguliert.
Wozu gibt es eigentlich die PCGH Edition des Seasonic G 550?
Wie immer nicht verfügbar würde ich mal wieder annehmen. Echt peinlich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2014)

@*Tamagothi *

Ich denk mal die Mehrkosten kommen einfach davon weil PCGH muss ja auch von irgendwas leben oder? Ihr kauft ja auch keine Teile für sagen wir 1000€ und verkauft die dann wieder für 1000€ Davon hat man nichts. Aber dennoch würde ich sowieso niemals Fertig-Pc´s kaufen....


----------



## Eins33Sieben (26. Juli 2014)

Das sind Preise :o


----------



## DARK_SESSION (23. August 2014)

Der PC für 2700€ ist mal der Hammer. EINE 780 TI als Pixelschleuder drin. Richtige gaming maschine


----------



## Simita (23. August 2014)

@PCGH Redaktion 
Wie so verbaut verbaut ihr bloß Nvidia karten?


----------



## Birbus (23. August 2014)

Simita schrieb:


> @PCGH Redaktion
> Wie so verbaut verbaut ihr bloß Nvidia karten?


 
Sie meinten das PCs mit AMD karten sich nicht verkaufen deshalb verbauen sie nur Nvidia


----------



## Sam_Bochum (23. August 2014)

Birbus schrieb:


> Sie meinten das PCs mit AMD karten sich nicht verkaufen deshalb verbauen sie nur Nvidia


 
Ich denke mal der Klientel die so einen Rechner kauft ist es egal ob sie für weniger Leistung mehr zahlen, schließlich kommt das Geld 
von Mama und Papa


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. August 2014)

Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Klientel die so einen Rechner kauft ist es egal ob sie für weniger Leistung mehr zahlen, schließlich kommt das Geld
> von Mama und Papa


 
Naja, es gibt mehr als genug Leute die einfach jemanden haben wollen den sie es in die Schuhe schieben können wenn irgendwas nicht hinhaut weil sie selber nicht in der Lage sind sich um kleinste Probleme zu kümmern die sie meist selbst ausgelöst haben


----------



## Sam_Bochum (23. August 2014)

Hehe, oder so.


----------



## flozn (24. August 2014)

2 Dinge, die man (speziell bei diesem Preis ...) unbedingt verbessern sollte: Ein 2. Frontlüfter (ansonsten ist entweder nichts mit silent oder die Grafikkarte wird unnötig laut) und den oberen Laufwerkskäfig drehen oder komplett ausbauen! Der blockiert doch den gesamten Luftstrom ... 

Dass die SSD im oberen Käfig verbaut wird, ist doch ein Witz ...

Edit: Ich habe das selbe Gehäuse und ohne 2. Lüfter an der Front + Ausbau des Käfigs ist die Belüftung unterirdisch. Ein zusätzlicher Bonus ist, dass man durch den 2. Frontlüfter weniger Staub im Gehäuse hat.


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

What the Hell? 

Der Preis ist ja mal reine abzocke O_O 

PC selber zusammenstellen, z.b bei MF zusammenbauen lassen, kommt immer noch billiger


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2014)

Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme zwischen 50 und 331 Watt liegt wieso baut ihr dann ein 600 Watt Netzteil ein?
Und wieso ist das Teil so unfassbar teuer? 
Wenn ich mir die verbauten Teile anschaue komme ich nicht man ansatzweise in die Preisregionen.
Da scheint Alternate ja richtig hinzulangen.


----------



## beren2707 (24. August 2014)

Zu der Kritik am Netzteil:


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> *Update 13.08.:* Ab sofort verbauen wird auch wieder das Seasonic G-Series 550W PCGH-Edition.



Das sollte ja nun wirklich kein Anlass mehr zur Kritik sein.  Bzgl. des Preises wurde bereits in den diversen anderen Threads zu PCGH-PCs alles gesagt, was zu sagen ist.


----------



## flozn (24. August 2014)

Nochmal zum Gehäuse:

Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht der eine unten in der Front verbaute Lüfter nicht aus, wenn man eine Nicht-DHE-Karte verbaut.
Der Luftstrom wird durch den Laufwerkskäfig stark blockiert und die Temperaturen von Graka, Laufwerken, Mainboard, ... steigen unnötig stark an.

Ich empfehle Drehen oder Ausbau des oberen Käfigs (nur 2 Daumenschrauben - eines der vielen tollen Features des R4) und den Einbau eines 2. Lüfters. Dann reichen auch 5 Volt (außer im Hochsommer) um alle Komponenten ausreichend zu kühlen und die Lautstärke niedrig zu halten.

Zu meiner Verwunderung hatte ich durch einen 2. Frontlüfter anschließend auch weniger Staub im Gehäuse - beide sind durch das Staubgitter geschützt und es wird so gut wie kein Staub mehr daneben "eingesaugt", wie dies bei nur 1 Lüfter der Fall ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> What the Hell?
> 
> Der Preis ist ja mal reine abzocke O_O
> 
> PC selber zusammenstellen, z.b bei MF zusammenbauen lassen, kommt immer noch billiger



Willkommen bei der pcgh. Was glaubst du denn, warum wir aktiv von diesen pcs abraten, wenn wer fragt?^^ (lies in diesem Forum mal ein paar Kommentare z.B. von Threshold und mir^^)




flozn schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verwunderung hatte ich durch einen 2. Frontlüfter anschließend auch weniger Staub im Gehäuse - beide sind durch das Staubgitter geschützt und es wird so gut wie kein Staub mehr daneben "eingesaugt", wie dies bei nur 1 Lüfter der Fall ist.


Das ist bei Überdrucksystemen immer so. Dafür sind die auch anfälliger für Hitzestaus.


----------



## donma08 (27. August 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> What the Hell?
> 
> Der Preis ist ja mal reine abzocke O_O
> 
> PC selber zusammenstellen, z.b bei MF zusammenbauen lassen, kommt immer noch billiger


"Wir" sind auch nicht die Zielgruppe


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Zu der Kritik am Netzteil:
> 
> Das sollte ja nun wirklich kein Anlass mehr zur Kritik sein.  Bzgl. des Preises wurde bereits in den diversen anderen Threads zu PCGH-PCs alles gesagt, was zu sagen ist.


 
Und wie lange wird das Seasonic Modell verfügbar sein?


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2014)

Das müsstest du PCGH (also Daniel) oder Alternate selbst fragen. Da besagtes Netzteil kürzlich auch auf zackzack.de verkauft wurde, gehe ich aktuell von einer guten Verfügbarkeit aus, zumindest solange es bei Alternate lagernd gelistet wird.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2014)

Bei Zackzack steht auch "Powered by Alternate".
Ergo kein Wunder dass es das auch dort gibt.
Aber wo ist die breite Verfügbarkeit in den großen und bekannten Onlineshops?
Wieso kriegt Seasonic nicht mal den Hintern hoch und liefert das Netzteil überall hin?


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo ist die breite Verfügbarkeit in den großen und bekannten Onlineshops?
> Wieso kriegt Seasonic nicht mal den Hintern hoch und liefert das Netzteil überall hin?


Korrekt! Wir würden den Trafo gern als Alternative zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen"... empfehlen. Aber bei der lausigen Verbreitung:


Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und das zieht sich ja auch schon länger hin

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2014)

Die Grundlage von zackzack.de als Liveshopping-Plattform von Alternate ist mir bekannt (da auf beiden Plattformen seit Jahren Kunde). 
Wie gesagt, ich bin nur Mod und nicht mit den Belangen der PCGH-PCs betraut. An anderer Stelle gibts sicherlich diese Informationen, du müsstest sie nur einholen.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> ich bin nur Mod


Du bist also auch nur ein Mensch Naja, etwas eigenartig ist die Sache schon. Werd mal die Fühler ausstrecken...

Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (28. August 2014)

Ist ja gut und Recht. Ich sag zum Preis mal nichts. 8GB Ram reichen völlig, mit ner Option auf 16Gb. Wofür man das braucht sei dahingestellt.
Einen Mugen 4 auf einen I7 4790K zu setzen? Ich finde es bedenklich. Er ist billig und gut, reicht für vieles, aber für einen Hitzepeter wie ein I7 ist dieser doch schon bald an der Grenze  @Stock reicht er aus, mit turbo und unter Last geht es vielleicht noch, aber mit OC? 
Schon ein + von 400mhz würde ausreichen um die Temperaturen an das obere Limit zu treiben. Oder empfiehlt ihr OC nur im Winter zu betreiben? Mein I5 ist unter last auch schon auf 75C° mit OC.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle gibts sicherlich diese Informationen, du müsstest sie nur einholen.


 
Wieso muss ich die Informationen einholen?
Ich stelle die einfache Frage wieso das PCGh Netzteil nicht flächendeckend bei den großen Online Shops verfügbar ist.
Dafür muss es ja einen Grund geben und den Grund kann nur PCGH oder Seasonic kennen.
Kann natürlich sein dass Alternate das Netzteil exklusiv anbieten will. Auch möglich.
Aber wieso muss ich meine Frage selbst beantworten?


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2014)

Wer etwas wissen will, der fragt nach, oder?  Entweder hoffst du weiterhin darauf, dass einer der es weiß diesen Thread liest und darauf antwortet oder du fragst eine der bereits genannten Stellen selbst.  Was führt schneller zum Ziel?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wieso ich eine Frage die ich gestellt habe selbst beantworten soll?
Ich arbeite weder bei PCGH, noch bei Alternate oder Seasonic. Ergo kann ich nicht ermitteln wieso das Netzteil nur so gering verfügbar ist.
Das können mir nur Leute beantworten die in den Unternehmen arbeiten.

Und versuche nicht meine Frage ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine berechtigte Frage auf die durchaus mal geantwortet werden kann.


----------

